# In charge of a bachelor party - Need advice!



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

My brother has designated me his best man for his wedding. I have approximately one year to propose and execute plans for his bachelor party. They have to be acceptable to a group of generally geeky guys.

I want to do something special. Has anyone been in a similar situation or have unique ideas for a bachelor party? Strippers and strip clubs are out, as a few of us have agreed that they would be trashy, awkward, and not our thing.

I have concrete ideas, such as the waterpark or goth club, but they're shot down because they don't appeal to the others. How can I propose ideas to the others in the group in a way that will be palatable? I'm concerned that people will reject my ideas outright, nothing will get done, and we'll end up sitting around watching movies or something equally pathetic.

I have to compose and recite a speech, but that's an entirely different issue..


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Nothing?  Guess I'll try another forum..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Stripper cake.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Bunch of stuff you can do

1.) Road trip weekend somewhere. If you guys are into music can hit up a festival, grab some beers, or it can be a recreational thing, golf trip + hitting up cool places on the road.

2.) If you guys are party animals you can just throw a house party, and have a lot of fun playing "kings" flip cup, beer pong and just make it a really laid back party.

3.) For the people that prefer not to drink you can just chill inside with boys, order in from like 10 different places (chinese, pizza, kfc) and just break out some classic gaming like super smash bros or call of duty or something.

4.) You can just have a night of bar hopping, maybe play bar golf? You go to like 9 bars (aka 9 holes) and drink 2 beers and you get a birdie, etc etc. Just look at the rules, it's kinda fun.

5.) Karaoke bar it up. I would probably not just go you guys cause that might be a little ehhhhh. If anything I'd go to like a live place where you know people are gonna be, it's always more fun mixing it up with local people.

6.) Play a game of pick up football or something, draft teams, make jerseys and everything, then you can combine some of the stuff I said above.

7.) Paint ball, Laser tag (though I wouldn't do that **** just because I'm not one for that stuff)

8.) Ultimate bachelor party scavenger hunt

9.) A list of 30 things you have to do in a night written down
(get a girls number, get a girl to kiss you, dance with a hobo, compliment someone, recite someone a poem in public. That kind of **** I find fun.)

10.) Music concert with brewwwww

K well that's all I can think of, have a ****ing good time man. DONT **** IT UP.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks. I like idea 9 the best. It would be fun to put him through some kind of gauntlet. Beer will definitely be part of the equation. I think a road or plane trip might be out of the question.. too much time and money.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grimsey said:


> My brother has designated me his best man for his wedding. I have approximately one year to propose and execute plans for his bachelor party. They have to be acceptable to a group of generally geeky guys.
> 
> I want to do something special. Has anyone been in a similar situation or have unique ideas for a bachelor party? Strippers and strip clubs are out, as a few of us have agreed that they would be trashy, awkward, and not our thing.
> 
> ...


 Well, there goes my list :lol.

Seriously, the speech part is easy - this is your BROTHER. What would you say to him to congratulate him?

You have a year - take some time to gauge what they might like over the next few weeks. Take notes on things you notice. They have those wallclimbing things or a rafting trip or a weekend in the city.

The first thing - take a deep breath or you will overwhelm yourself. Pace things out. :yes


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel you pain. I'm in the same position too. I have to organise one for a mate probably sometime next year so I need ideas too.

Do you have to fund the whole thing? I really don't understand this whole thing


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Raft trip! That's a great idea. I haven't done that in so long that I forgot it was an option. I'll see what the others think about it.

The others are willing to pay something, as long as it isn't exorbitant. The best thing is probably just to ask them if they're willing to pitch in and gauge the reaction, then budget a per person amount.

The content of the speech isn't my concern, it's just the delivery.


----------

